# Sanitation Presentation



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Well worth the watch if you're in an area that's prone to earthquakes or flooding.






https://www.ag.ndsu.edu/flood/plugging-home-drains-to-prevent-sewage-backup


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.ag.ndsu.edu/flood/pluggi...-sewage-backup

he talks about using bracing from plug to ceiling for some applications - USE them on ALL the tension/expansion plugs - devise and fabrication something adjustable - cut 2 x 4s along with shimming wedges if nothing else .... the hydraulic pressure on the backup sewage can be INTENSE and nature will have it looking for the weakest points for it's mission to spread & expand ....

I wouldn't use a plug on a toilet - you have the toilet dis-mounted and flange cleaned - buy a blanking plate and gasket for bolting it down solid to the flange .... (great if you can do both !!!!!!)

if you don't have any plugs/caps and facing a home flooding situation - using wadded newspaper paper - make a clog several inches down the pipe - mix up a batch of mortar, concrete, cement, even plaster and cap the pipe - again back up the plug with bracing - might be a bitch removing but better than losing the house in a SHTF .... ( I've been wanting to test expanding poly foam for a plug media) ....

***** SPECIAL NOTE **** >>>> have a WaterBob? - think about plugging that bathtub drain before deploying the WaterBob and filling - the 100 gallons will make a great "sandbag" weight for bracing the plug ....


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

The original post has good info for living on a public waste water system . Most of what she mentions is not applicable to an onsite septic system. Your system may be damaged by an earthquake but the large amounts of sewage backing up is not going to happen . Send water down and if it starts to back up stop. Look at our system and figure out ho to repair.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, those methods keep the sewer water from coming up in the basement. But what keeps the creek from flowing right in the front door?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, those methods keep the sewer water from coming up in the basement. But what keeps the creek from flowing right in the front door?


Amen to that. We are at the bottom of a hill here. If it gets bad, really bad, I think we'll have to high tail it outta the house long before that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I went for the poo pot, but not the pee. For pee we'll opt for the McDonald's super size cup and sprinkle said contents on the weeds in the back yard. There's a limit, ya know? So much to do, so much one can buy, so little time...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got an old conspriacy theory chum who worries about the sewer back ups. Thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, those methods keep the sewer water from coming up in the basement. But what keeps the creek from flowing right in the front door?


with the power out and the lift stations not pumping out to the sewer treatment plants - some of these subdivision sewer systems become isolated series of containment piping - the water could continue flowing long after the sewer system goes down - it needs to go somewhere ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The plumber is coming, we need work in two different bathrooms. So, I'm thinking it's going to be a good idea to ask him obtain the proper plugs for the drains, then I can put each in a separate baggie and tape it right there to the pipes where it'll be needed. 


The dry Clorox is an awesome idea. I'd never heard of it. I'm now stocking up on that instead of the liquid.


----------

